# Best sight for relatively cheap price?



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello fellow archers! I am getting ready to compete with my recurve and i need to get it set up with a sight, plunger, rest, and so on. So, i was wondering what is a good, accurate recurve sight for a relatively cheap price? Since i'm a teenager i don't have all that much money . I was looking at a Cartel medalist sight for $55 but people said that eventually it shakes its self to pieces! I never have trusted Cartel sights from the start anyway. So, does any body know of a recurve sight that is accurate and wont shake its self to pieces. Also I would like one that is between the prices of $50 and $90. Please reply!


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Hello fellow archers! I am getting ready to compete with my recurve and i need to get it set up with a sight, plunger, rest, and so on. So, i was wondering what is a good, accurate recurve sight for a relatively cheap price? Since i'm a teenager i don't have all that much money . I was looking at a Cartel medalist sight for $55 but people said that eventually it shakes its self to pieces! I never have trusted Cartel sights from the start anyway. So, does any body know of a recurve sight that is accurate and wont shake its self to pieces. Also I would like one that is between the prices of $50 and $90. Please reply!


Hi, I use a Fivics Scorpion Sight on my set up and it is 49.99 at Arrowsport Archery. It has given me good service up to now.
Regards
Norman2


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

if you could save up a few more dollars and look at a decent used unit, you'll be better off.
The medalist is junk...I've got one. I've had it only a few months and can honestly say it won't hold up to regular shooting. If you absolutely can't save anymore money...it's not that bad but you can get better for a little more money.

Not having a sight won't keep you from shooting. In fact, shooting without a sight will teach you quite a bit....you'll be surprised how accurate you can be with no sights. All you do is start out at 5 yards...when you can regularly slap arrows ( say 800-1000 shots) then setup to 7 yards or so...another 1k shots.

by the time you're at 20 yards, you'll have all the money you need to get you a decent sight that will last.

Sure loc makes some nice sights
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=sure+loc&_sacat=36098&_odkw=&_osacat=36098

Cartel has some if you want new...just a hair above your price range.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartel-Mida...962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b9680df2


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Fury90flier said:


> if you could save up a few more dollars and look at a decent used unit, you'll be better off.
> 
> Sure loc makes some nice sights
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=sure+loc&_sacat=36098&_odkw=&_osacat=36098
> ...


Neither one of those links would come up.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

could be that I was updating the post...I clicked on them and they work.

It's e-bay and I typed in, under archery Sure loc for one and Cartel midas on the other.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

You can find used Check-it sights on eBay. They were built like tanks, but, unfortunately, also weigh like one. I happen to think that the Shibuya Dual Click Standard is the best bang for the buck. For a sight in that price range it has certainly won more gold medals than anything else.


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll second the shibuya dual click. I had one of those on my last target bow and it's a great sight. The only cumbersome thing is having to loosen/retighten the lockdown screws when you need to make adjustments, but when locked down it stays put. Everything staying put and repeatability when you put on/take off the sight from the bow is really what you buy when you lay down the $ for a decent sight. 

Unfortunately, there's not really any way to avoid buying a good one. The cheaper ones are actually more expensive because you buy not only that one, but then later the expensive one because the cheap one causes you so much trouble lol. So best to just get it overwith and go with a good one from the start. 

I got a shibuya ultima this time and it's absolutely magnificent. I forget that it's on the bow once I put it on because I never have to screw around with it....

LS


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks. I have been shooting bare bow for 7 months now so i want to move on to a sight. I'll look at some of those fivics sights


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Norman2 said:


> Hi, I use a Fivics Scorpion Sight on my set up and it is 49.99 at Arrowsport Archery. It has given me good service up to now.
> Regards
> Norman2


+1 for the Scorpion. It's not top-level by any stretch, but for $50, I think it's pretty decent. Be sure to check the set-screws frequently, because they'll rattle loose on you at the wrong moments. But, if you can tolerate that (checking them regularly, work it into your routine) so it doesn't let you down, everything else about it is pretty good and solid.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I usually direct budget-minded archers one of two ways. Just cry once and buy a Shibuya dual click standard sight that will last you for decades. 

Or,

Scour the auction sites to find an old Toxonics or Check-it (the better ones, not the cheap ones) for about $50-70 and use it until you can afford to spend $250 on a sight.

John


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

For those of you with Fivics scorpion sights that have screws that rattle loose, would thread lock not work (or work too well)? I'm personally getting a Shibuya dual click as soon as they come back in stock, but for my kids I may end up with a Scorpion or two if eBay has no Toxonics sights around. I'm a little chicken to try out some of the rusty old Chek-It sights I see on eBay from time to time.

As said by unclejane, buying a cheap sight can actually become more expensive because you spend the money on the cheap sight, get frustrated by it, then buy the expensive sight, for a total outlay of cash much higher than if you'd just bought the expensive sight in the first place.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just a FYI

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-TOXONICS-PRO-TOURNAMENT-ARCHERY-SIGHT-BASIC-TARGET-SIGHT-MODAL-1400-/261098345384?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccaac93a8


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

copper john


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi. I use a Toxonics on a Surloc bar. It is one tough sight. Have shot it off onto concrete. Put back on. Maintained zero. Also got an old Chek-It. It works great.


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

If you decide to go the used Chek-It route, the IB-48 was the best model that they made. It was made in the late mid-late 90's before Chek-It sold out to X-Ring which went out of business not too long after that.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chek-it-Che...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abc237729


I've found this series of Check-it sights to be pefect for beginning and budget-minded archers. They've never let me down. I used one, my wife and daugther have both used one. A person could do a lot worse.

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chek-it-Adj...615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416ae26eb7


here's another.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

And another... Personally, I like the silver one! ha, ha

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chek-It-Sil...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a79f7f297


----------



## Zbone (Aug 4, 2012)

limbwalker - I assume you are talking about the carbon Shibuya dual click (now around $300) and not the metal Shibuya dual click for now around $180?


----------



## Zbone (Aug 4, 2012)

Oops, nevemrind went back and read "standard".... Thanx


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Used dual click will last the distance.

I'd rather use matchstick glued to the bow than any of those cheap cartel etc sights for the trouble they give.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

williamskg6 said:


> For those of you with Fivics scorpion sights that have screws that rattle loose, would thread lock not work (or work too well)?


Too well. I'm talking about the screw you loosen to allow you to adjust up/down, and then retighten whn you have the aperture block in position. Since you need to tighten/loosen/retighten it so much, thread lock works too well. You don't want them locked.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

zal said:


> Used dual click will last the distance.
> 
> I'd rather use matchstick glued to the bow than any of those cheap cartel etc sights for the trouble they give.


Roger that.

There are some Cartel products I've had good luck with. Heck, I shot Cartel plungers and tabs to make the Olympic team! But their sights are cheap crap. I've had far too many students bring me broken, unfixable Cartel sights to ever recommend them again.

John


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

I recently bought an Avalon Tec One sight made by Merlin. Alternative sells them around 60 euros, build quality and adjustability level with Arc Systeme sights but a lot cheaper, and they even come in colors.


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Mika Savola said:


> I recently bought an Avalon Tec One sight made by Merlin. Alternative sells them around 60 euros, build quality and adjustability level with Arc Systeme sights but a lot cheaper, and they even come in colors.


Avalon Tec One is actually made by You-Yi archery from China. 
http://www.youyi-archery.com/enHtml/Product_286.html
If you are lucky, you may get one with more gaps than others..


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Cheap Sight*

Hi, After using the Fivics Scorpion sight for a few months I finally gave it to a kid in our JOAD program and
got this sight from E-Bay for 45.00. In excellent new condition and just as good as any 300-400 dollar sight
except for the carbon ones. Spent the savings in upgrading to Sebastian Flute Carbon limbs. Regards
Norman2


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Norman, I'm sure folks will give you a hard time about your "antique" sight, but so far, I've not had a good 'ol Check-it fail me or my students yet.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Norman, I'm sure folks will give you a hard time about your "antique" sight, but so far, I've not had a good 'ol Check-it fail me or my students yet.


Thanks Limbwalker, You are right, Yhey want ne to buy a Shibuya but going to keep the chek-it until something happens to it.
Regards
Norman


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Norman, I'm sure folks will give you a hard time about your "antique" sight, but so far, I've not had a good 'ol Check-it fail me or my students yet.


Thanks Limbwalker, You are right, They want ne to buy a Shibuya but going to keep the chek-it until something happens to it.
Regards
Norman


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Norman, I'm sure folks will give you a hard time about your "antique" sight, but so far, I've not had a good 'ol Check-it fail me or my students yet.


I have several Chek-it sights that I use and I've handed a few down to my wife and son. I also pick them up when I can for my JOAD kids. I joke that you don't need a stabilizer if you have a Chek-it sight.

TAO


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

without a doubt you can find really good deal on used sights in the classifieds or eBay. wherever you get one, new or used, you will always appreciate the quality and useability of a high-end sight. for me it's a Shibuya Ultima RC. brand new $240 that's steep but it's worth every penny of it everytime you want to adjust your sights, which is how often, just about every time you should. simply but a sight is not where you want to skimp on.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

for those of you who have screws come loose (I mean on your bow) use a a wrap or two of plumbers teflon tape. it will hold the screws in place very nicely and not gunk up the threads.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, i had no idea my thread would attract this much attention! Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

For anyone interested, I found a Shibuya Dual Click online at http://www.arrowsportarchery.net/

I was kind of hesitant about the purchase since it was a really small seller, but he had the black and silver ones in stock and shipped it to me extremely fast, and all checks out just fine. This sight looks pretty great so far compared to my bare bow sight


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

dmassphoto said:


> For anyone interested, I found a Shibuya Dual Click online at http://www.arrowsportarchery.net/
> 
> I was kind of hesitant about the purchase since it was a really small seller, but he had the black and silver ones in stock and shipped it to me extremely fast, and all checks out just fine. This sight looks pretty great so far compared to my bare bow sight


Hi, I just ordered one from Craig at Arrrowsport Archery amd will be delivered on 9/26. I must tell you that the Shibuya Dual Click sight
is the most popular among Olympic Archers in the intermediate stage. This is true for US and especially in Europe and the Far East. It
is definitely not a small seller. Excellent sight as only the carbon ones are a little better because they are lighter. I buy all my stuff
from Craig as the prices are reasonable and customer service is the best. Regards
Norman2


----------

